# [pfSense] WLAN/WiFi PCI Linksys WMP600n Chipset rt2860 FreeBSD 8.1 RC1



## CIA (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I try the wireless card (PCI) "Linksys WMP600n" appear to be. Until now, unfortunately without success.
Linksys WMP600n chipset: RALINK 2860 / rt2860


These web pages are interesting:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8391


My system:

```
2.0-BETA3
built on Tue Jun 29 23:14:32 EDT 2010 
FreeBSD pfsense.*****.de 8.1-RC1 FreeBSD 8.1-RC1 #1: Tue Jun 29 17:50:07 EDT 2010 
[email]sullrich@FreeBSD_8.0_pfSense_2.0-
snaps.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSens[/email]e/usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys/pfSense_SMP.8 i386
Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz
```


The question now is supports FreeBSD 8.1-RC1 the chipset? Since the card is not appear.
Could FreeBSD 8.1 stable supported it?

I can't find a list of hardware support for FreeBSD 8.1. Only that (FreeBSD 8.0):
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#WLAN

Thanks for your help and excuse the bad English.


----------



## lme@ (Jul 1, 2010)

AFAIK there's no native FreeBSD driver for it but you can try to convert the Windows driver with ndisgen(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010 may help.


----------



## CIA (Jul 1, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010 may help.


This page I already know. :e


			
				CIA said:
			
		

> These web pages are interesting:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8391



@lme@: Too bad it is not native. 
Now I have to install this driver.
http://repo.or.cz/w/ralink_drivers.git

Ok, how do I install a git package on pfSense? git is not available on pfsense.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## lme@ (Jul 2, 2010)

I doubt that pfSense ships with /usr/src and gcc. So you probably need to install FreeBSD 8.1-RC1 on a (virtual?) machine, install git, download the driver's sources and compile it. The you copy the kernel module to the pfSense box, turn around three times, go backward twelve steps, do a handstand, cross your fingers and load the module.


----------



## CIA (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, here's the status: I'm working on it, but it is not so easy as you think. 
I write when I was progressing.
Danke.


----------

